
Ask HN: Where can I get money to exercise stock options? - engWithOptions
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;m an engineer with a medium-sized SV software company. I&#x27;m leaving the company, and I&#x27;ve earned a decent number of stock options.<p>I&#x27;d like to buy them, but the total cost at ~ $60k is more than I can do from savings, and more than I&#x27;m comfortable doing with a personal loan (though I do qualify).<p>I&#x27;ve spoken with ESO Fund and with SharesPost, but neither has been a good option. My company hasn&#x27;t raised money in some time and therefore the publicly known valuation for the company is really dated.<p>Are there any other firms I should be considering here? Thanks for any pointers!
======
ARothfusz
Make sure you include taxes in your "total cost." You will owe taxes this year
on the difference between what you pay and the current valuation of the
company.

Even though your company has not raised money in while, they may (should?)
have been filing 409A's which calculate the current value.

------
cimmanom
Also consider how much potential there is for a liquidity event (and at what
price); and the impact of investing in this company in terms of the diversity
and balance of your overall investment portfolio.

------
praeconium
Sounds interesting, I'd be happy to pitch in % or maybe even keep the stock if
possible. Let me know what do You think. I never did it before though I trade
and if its a good option, Id help You help me.

Also there are MtGox debt buyers, google them, they might be into Your stuff
as well.

www.vladovukovic.com

